# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  διακοσμητικα περιστερια

## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ σας δείχνω φώτο από διακοσμητικά περιστέρια. αν και δεν είμαι φαν αυτών των περιστεριών αλλά είναι πανέμορφα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Είναι πανέμορφα! Πολύ αρχοντικά  ::  

Τι ορίζουμε ως "διακοσμητικό" περιστέρι; Εννοώ, δεν συμπεριφέρονται όπως τα κανονικά κατοικίδια (όχι ταχυδρομικά) περιστέρια; Μόνο λόγω εμφάνισης τα λέμε έτσι; Μερικά έχουν πολλή πλάκα, άλλα είναι σκέτα στολίδια

----------


## doubler

τα διακοσμιτικα περιστερια ειναι η αδυναμια μου και θα σας δειξω τα δικα μου!!!!!!! με τις ονομασιες που χρησιμοποιουμε στα τρικαλα βεβαια

----------


## doubler

και λιγες ακομα

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

μπράβο βρε θαναση να τα χαίρεσαι φίλε. πανέμορφα.(απλός βάλε τάσια στης φωλιές θα σου είναι πιο εύκολα στο καθάρισμα)

----------

